# Buying Genuine Aran Sweaters Online



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, have been lurking for a while but this is my first post. 

I was wondering; are there any places that I could buy some custom handmade Aran Sweaters directly from the Aran Islands, in Ireland?

I am looking for my some sweaters, socks and scarves to be made specifically for members of my family. I am not interested in buying generic items from a web store - I know that these are generally machine made. I am happy to pay a premium for my clothes to be from a knitter on the Aran Islands.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

http://www.aransweatermarket.com/about-aran-sweater-market
I found this.


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

NanaMc said:


> http://www.aransweatermarket.com/about-aran-sweater-market
> I found this.


Thanks for the reply. I am well aware of this store. Clothing is machine made in Asia so not genuine.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh Sorry. Did not read it was made in Asia.


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Clanarans in Ireland. They advertise handmade and also sell patterns and wool if you want to knit your sweaters yourself.


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

jfrancorn said:


> Clanarans in Ireland. They advertise handmade and also sell patterns and wool if you want to knit your sweaters yourself.


Again, thanks for getting back to me but they are not hand knit. You will notice the connection with the other store posted above on this site also.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Tomasome said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am well aware of this store. Clothing is machine made in Asia so not genuine.


I looked closely at this site and could find no mention of machine made or Asia. Where did you find this info?


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

loriadams said:


> I looked closely at this site and could find no mention of machine made or Asia. Where did you find this info?


Hi, thanks for the reply. I can tell you first hand that this is the case. You are being fooled into buying what you 'think' is a one of a kind sweater.

If you ever visit any of these stores, you will see the labels that show where they have been made.

This is obviously not something they want you to know.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like the only way to get your genuine Aran knits will be to knit them yourself - Once you get started you will enjoy. Plenty of free kpatterns - give it a try. Lots of help here on KP if you get stuck.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you checked this site? It seems you do not believe that the sweaters are handmade. Perhaps you should pick a kit and have someone knit it for you personally. That way, you would know for sure.

Clanarans has an excellent reputation and requires extra time for special orders. I don't think if they were machine made, they would just stall.

http://www.aransweatermarket.com/

I just read your introduction and question your intent in wanting to find 'genuine' Aran sweaters. If you want to start a business, you will need to find a source, not competition.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I have emailed them and will let you know what I find out.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

This won't do you much good but it's kind of along the same subject. I went antiquing a month or so ago and found a gorgeous hand knit aran sweater in an antique shop! It was my size and is now sitting in my closet! For $30. I couldn't leave it.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.aransweatermarket.com/about-aran-sweater-market

states on this web page that all of their sweaters are hand made.

"Authentic knitwear & quality of service - the Aran Sweater Market
We assure you that all our garments are authentic, hand knit sweaters, created in the historic tradition by expert craftspeople."


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Gertrude Stein said:


> http://www.aransweatermarket.com/about-aran-sweater-market
> 
> states on this web page that all of their sweaters are hand made.
> 
> ...


Being a curious sort, I just ordered one of the sweaters. I'll see for myself if it is handmade or not, and what the label says. And I'll have a lovely sweater to boot!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Tomasome said:


> Hi everyone, have been lurking for a while but this is my first post.
> 
> I was wondering; are there any places that I could buy some custom handmade Aran Sweaters directly from the Aran Islands, in Ireland?
> 
> ...


Your post is a little misleading, since you say it's your first post, and looking I see another previous to this one. You state you are considering a little business venture and are from the Aran Islands, Galway and so on, and this post says you want these sweaters for your family members. You seem to know a lot about the Aran sweater market having foreign made goods and your first post says you are there, I am confused, a lot confused. Maybe more confused than anyone can figure out, so tell us what your intentions are, , sweaters for family members, or for resale? It really doesn't matter to me what your intentions are, but don't come on here with one story and then change it in your very next post please, we are pretty smart folks here, most of us.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I wonder how they can say they are genuine hand made if they are not. Seems that would be false advertising.Here in Oz there would penalties for this and I am sure that would be the case in Ireland. Surely some one would have found them out. Sure you aren't trying to kill the competition so you can take up the slack


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

Living in the UK as I do, with it and Ireland being part of the European Union, I can assure you that the legislation regarding the advertising of products is very, very strong. If the site says 'hand knit', then they must be hand knit or they will receive heavy fines for misrepresentation. Now, whether they are knit in Ireland, even on Aran, is a matter for debate. I may have missed it, but I cannot recall seeing that statement on the clanaran or aransweatermarket websites. BTW, they are the same company.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Tomasome said:


> Hi everyone, have been lurking for a while but this is my first post.
> 
> I was wondering; are there any places that I could buy some custom handmade Aran Sweaters directly from the Aran Islands, in Ireland?
> 
> ...


Tomasome
new user
Joined: Feb 13, 15
Messages: 5
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: in hiding 
Hi everyone.

Have been thinking about a little business adventure for a while involving genuine Aran Sweaters and have joined this forum to gauge some interest.

@Moderators: Apologies in advance if this is something that you don't welcome here. Please let me know and I will delete.

You posted this message above first at Feb 13, 15 18:06:14

Then the second message at

# ^ Feb 13, 15 18:19:46
Hi everyone, have been lurking for a while but this is my first post.

I was wondering; are there any places that I could buy some custom handmade Aran Sweaters directly from the Aran Islands, in Ireland?

I am looking for my some sweaters, socks and scarves to be made specifically for members of my family. I am not interested in buying generic items from a web store - I know that these are generally machine made. I am happy to pay a premium for my clothes to be from a knitter on the Aran Islands.

It is not your first message and the second message contradicts the first message.

Troll?????


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

Tomasome said:


> Hi everyone, have been lurking for a while but this is my first post.
> 
> I was wondering; are there any places that I could buy some custom handmade Aran Sweaters directly from the Aran Islands, in Ireland?
> 
> ...


try Knitting Galore (Glostercer) go on to the facebook page you will be able to view all her work everything is handknit including aran very reasonable


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

The best way to wear a genuine Aran sweater is to knit one yourself. I have made and posted many of these sweaters for my family and those I've sold. I used genuine sources of patterns from Ireland and Aran such as Alice Starmore. 
I am also confused, you posted that you are from Galway?
Christine


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Tomasome
> new user
> Joined: Feb 13, 15
> Messages: 5
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ,just realised you were faster than me,


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I purchased one of their patterns via download. Could not open for days and had to go to pay pal to get any help. When I did obtain the pattern they sent a larger size that I had to re figure myself. Now have been looking for a very lanolin wooly yarn. Any help for this yarn will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

jmcret05 said:


> Have you checked this site? It seems you do not believe that the sweaters are handmade. Perhaps you should pick a kit and have someone knit it for you personally. That way, you would know for sure.
> 
> Clanarans has an excellent reputation and requires extra time for special orders. I don't think if they were machine made, they would just stall.
> 
> ...


<Double Post>


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

jmcret05 said:


> Have you checked this site? It seems you do not believe that the sweaters are handmade. Perhaps you should pick a kit and have someone knit it for you personally. That way, you would know for sure.
> 
> Clanarans has an excellent reputation and requires extra time for special orders. I don't think if they were machine made, they would just stall.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. This is not a case of me not believing that these are not handmade, it is fact and common knowledge among the locals.

Clanarans & Aran Sweater Market are the same. It is most definitely not possible to sell sweaters at those prices and in those volumes if they were being handmade on the islands. Think about it, there are only so many knitters on an island with a population of less than 1400 so it would be impossible to keep up with demand.

Sweaters are imported and sent to various stores across Ireland to be sold and branded as 'Genuine'. This is why smaller craft stores with real handmade items have been forced out of business, they cannot compete with the price of these bigger wholesalers who do a fantastic job at marketing themselves.

If you would like to discuss in further detail, feel free to PM.


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

EveMCooke said:


> Tomasome
> new user
> Joined: Feb 13, 15
> Messages: 5
> ...


How am I a troll? I certainly have better things to be doing. And yes, I have been following this site for a while to understand whether knitting and aran sweaters were popular in various geographies across the world. Is there something wrong with this? If so, I will delete my account.

I am from Galway but have been living between the United States and Ireland for a number of years. I have no ulterior motives. I have simply joined this site to understand whether it was possible to source genuine and handmade aran sweaters directly from the aran islands, knitting by the locals themselves.

I thought this audience would be a bit more receptive. Thanks to the people who have PM'd me.


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

morningdew said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ,just realised you were faster than me,


Same reply below applies. Not a troll, not looking to wind up anyone, just looking to see whether there is something out there that could link actual local knitters, who actually make actual handmade aran sweaters to the wider world.

Feel free to PM.


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> The best way to wear a genuine Aran sweater is to knit one yourself. I have made and posted many of these sweaters for my family and those I've sold. I used genuine sources of patterns from Ireland and Aran such as Alice Starmore.
> I am also confused, you posted that you are from Galway?
> Christine


Possibly, I need to start knitting myself


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

morningdew said:


> try Knitting Galore (Glostercer) go on to the facebook page you will be able to view all her work everything is handknit including aran very reasonable


Cool, I will check out. I would still rather something directly from the Aran Islands though. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

RoyBen said:


> Living in the UK as I do, with it and Ireland being part of the European Union, I can assure you that the legislation regarding the advertising of products is very, very strong. If the site says 'hand knit', then they must be hand knit or they will receive heavy fines for misrepresentation. Now, whether they are knit in Ireland, even on Aran, is a matter for debate. I may have missed it, but I cannot recall seeing that statement on the clanaran or aransweatermarket websites. BTW, they are the same company.


Correct. A genuine question for you; do you think customers are bothered about whether they buy hand knit items made on the Aran Islands? Or whether they are made abroad and 'sold' from the Aran Islands?


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

loriadams said:


> Being a curious sort, I just ordered one of the sweaters. I'll see for myself if it is handmade or not, and what the label says. And I'll have a lovely sweater to boot!


A genuine question, wouldn't you get more satisfaction from ordering directly from a local knitter on the Aran Islands? Who is actually a skilled crafts person and who has actually grown up wearing and making aran sweaters? Or does it matter to the regular customer where the product is made?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh :shock: too many people running over my bridge to snatch one.

The trap has been set and you are all like honey to a bee (that is how one finds their nests/hives by the way and that is from my Irish ancestors).

Not to burst anyone's heraldry balloon, but there is first no official society of knit stitch patterns. Second the people of Aran were doing home industry to keep them from starving like many when the fish weren't running and that by the way wasn't until the 19th century. How long have people lived on the islands and were they all Irish. All my Irish friends will tell you we are all mutts when it comes to our blood lines--there are NO Irish pure breeds so get off your pony since they are not Quarter Horses let alone Arabians. Yes, I know all about the attempts to establish an Irish breed and more power to their snobby efforts.

Anyone can use what ever description they want and its up to the government agency you all talk about that controls such issues. Have you contacted them? Did someone actually answer a phone and did they post on your app when they arrived to arrest the seller???? Has no one been paying any attention to the fact that since the '80s all government agencies, no matter where you live, have had their staff and budgets cut--I was one that was cut so send me a PM and I will give you all the inside scoop you desire.

As for labels, let me tell you of a friend that works in the largest distribution center in the entire world--Wal-Mart in AZ where they remove the items shipped by Chinese distributors that were made in Malaysia or Bangladesh, and place labels with Made In America on them. In case you saps don't know the regulation for this it falls under the fact the embroidery contractor that made the label was in America for garments and its all computer generated with two other part timers to help fill orders and ship (which they come and pick it up so no time wasted on the label maker's part). For boxed items with photos on the sides, the negative was taken in America and sent via computer to the printing machine in Malaysia that created the photo paper to cover the box they made also to go with the punch bowl set they made and you believed it was made in America by Anchor Hocking which closed their last mill that was down to making the frig storage containers they are selling which are all being made off shore BUT still marked with the bold Made In America :hunf: 

So let her push your buttons and think she can create authentic anything that never existed. With the ruffled lace collars coming back in style I can now place my Flemish ancestry (where they were made) on my advertising and all the labels I want and I live here in America. Trust me they would be definitely hand made since machines cannot and never will make tatting--they have a wonky substitution done like a tatted motif in machine embroidery on wash away stabilizer but I know all about those smarmy nefarious sorts since they do not know how to transfer the slip knot from the shuttle thread to the ring thread and thus neither can a machine. Even better yet I can mass produce which the rest can't since I have found a better way to tat using two balls of thread until those threads run out instead of the old tying on and off of both shuttle and needle tatting--and no you can not see me doing it on You Tube so good luck.


----------



## Knitty Nancy (Mar 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Hippechik (Dec 13, 2014)

When I was in Ireland I purchased sweaters at Quills.
Quills woollen market - Killarney.ie
www.killarney.ie/where-to-shop/arts-crafts-amp.../quills-woollen-market
Quills Woollen Market Ireland's largest selection of Aran Knitwear and Irish Clothing. Our speciality is the Aran Sweater also known as an Irish Sweater, and is ... 
An internet search came up with:
Irelands Eye Knitwear
www.irelandseyeonline.com/
A family owned manufacturer of Irish knitwear, based in Dublin, Ireland. ... Lattice Cable Rossmore Aran Sweater. Lattice Cable Lambay Aran Sweater.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Follow up to my 1st post on this thread. I have received a reply

Dear Margo

We thank you for your email.

All our sweaters are indeed made in Ireland. Some sweaters are machine knit and others are hand knit. If a sweater is hand knit it will say it in the product title on our website and instore there would be a tag saying hand knit also on the sweater. All our Clanaran sweaters would also be hand knit.
I am not sure why this person would claim they are made in Asia but I can assure you they are not.

If I can be of further assistance please let me know.

Yours Sincerely,

Ian O' Connor
Customer Service Representative
Aran Sweater Market
T: +353 64-662-3102 
E: [email protected]
Customer Help Centre: http://www.aransweatermarket.com/help-centre


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

deleted.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Being a curious sort, I just ordered one of the sweaters. I'll see for myself if it is handmade or not, and what the label says. And I'll have a lovely sweater to boot!


You sure will. I thought the prices were very reasonable.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Tomasome said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. I can tell you first hand that this is the case. You are being fooled into buying what you 'think' is a one of a kind sweater.
> 
> If you ever visit any of these stores, you will see the labels that show where they have been made.
> 
> This is obviously not something they want you to know.


Sorry, you're incorrect. I bought my two Aran sweaters at Aran Sweater Market in Killarney, Ireland, and the Tags definitely stated Hand Knit,Made in Ireland, as well as 100% Pure NewWool, Made in Ireland. I don't know why you think they are Asian made, but you've been misled. I have one of my sweaters in my lap as I type this, as a matter of fact.
However, if you want to be absolutely sure you've got a hand knit Irish sweater, may I suggest you befriend an Irish knitter on here and travel to their home at some future time, and sit with them the entire time they knit you a sweater? The cost might be a bit prohibitive, but as suspitious as you seem to be , I'm afraid that's the only way you'll be really sure.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Now this is odd. I sent an email to the company in question asking if their sweaters are hand made. I got an answer back from an entirely different company, which I copied and pasted below. I think their sweaters are lovely and so reasonably priced, hand or machine knit. As a machine knitter, I can say there is LOTS of handwork going on when machine knitting!

"Dear Gertrude,

We thank you for your email.

The majority of the sweaters on our website are machine made but we do carry handknit sweaters aswell.

All of our Clan sweaters are handknit, and in the mens section any title that says handknit in the description will be a handknit garment.

Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.

Yours Sincerely,

Aonghus O' Leary
Customer Service

www.GlenAran.com

On 14 February 2015 at 01:57, LiveChat <[email protected]> wrote:
First Name: Gertrude
Last Name: Stein
E-mail: [email protected]
Subject: hand made?

Message:
Greetings,
Are your products entirely hand made?

--- 
Message has been sent at: 2015-02-14 02:57:07.
Chat has been opened from website:
http://www.aransweatermarket.com/lambswool-celtic-ruana-wrap
Message has been routed to skill: All operators
Message ID: [LC #3508061.NJOQ6O6367]


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.irishgiftsandsweaters.com/aran-sweaters.html


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.theirishstore.com/irish-aran-ladies-merino-boyfriend-cardigan.html?aff=ppc_irishstore_us_google_shopping&dfw_tracker=4300-10498&gclid=CjwKEAiAgfymBRCEhpTR8NXpx1USJAAV0dQyjOqDcwf7q8x0N1RlobkNIP4oGG4d9MHSa2NO54hzkBoCG7_w_wcB


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.theirishstore.com/irish-clothing-1/sweaters/?aff=ppc_irishstore_us_dept_sweaters_broad&gclid=CjwKEAiAgfymBRCEhpTR8NXpx1USJAAV0dQyOvYjZarKjIKZDQUb1cipVpb5JdTAIwmwvNTduaD72RoCaPfw_wcB


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.blarney.com/irish-shop/mens-handknit-aran-crew-neck-sweater/

There are MANY more just google Ireland hand knit wool aran sweater and see for yourself


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the skill to handknit an Aran sweater, but I guess no one would want a "genuine" Pittsburgh Aran knit by an American of Jewish-Italian ancestry.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

When I look at individual sweaters on the Aran Sweater Market site each sweater states "made in Ireland" of either merino wool or Aran wool. Pretty risky plainly stating one thing and selling another.


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

misslucille40 said:


> Sorry, you're incorrect. I bought my two Aran sweaters at Aran Sweater Market in Killarney, Ireland, and the Tags definitely stated Hand Knit,Made in Ireland, as well as 100% Pure NewWool, Made in Ireland. I don't know why you think they are Asian made, but you've been misled. I have one of my sweaters in my lap as I type this, as a matter of fact.
> However, if you want to be absolutely sure you've got a hand knit Irish sweater, may I suggest you befriend an Irish knitter on here and travel to their home at some future time, and sit with them the entire time they knit you a sweater? The cost might be a bit prohibitive, but as suspitious as you seem to be , I'm afraid that's the only way you'll be really sure.


Listen, my only intent is to confirm that buying genuine hand knit aran sweaters, made my genuine aran islanders is currently not possible.

I am not going to run the debate on the machine/hand made again. I am happy you are enjoying your purchase - I am sure you purchased a premium item to have an irish made product but it does still not meet my criteria above.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> I have the skill to handknit an Aran sweater, but I guess no one would want a "genuine" Pittsburgh Aran knit by an American of Jewish-Italian ancestry.


I would! I haven't gotten the nerve to tackle one myself! :lol:


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

laceweight said:


> When I look at individual sweaters on the Aran Sweater Market site each sweater states "made in Ireland" of either merino wool or Aran wool. Pretty risky plainly stating one thing and selling another.


Machine made (in the majority of cases), possibly in Ireland (but according to my sources they generally are not) and most certainly not made on the Aran Islands.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Tomasome said:


> Listen, my only intent is to confirm that buying genuine hand knit aran sweaters, made my genuine aran islanders is currently not possible.
> 
> I am not going to run the debate on the machine/hand made again. I am happy you are enjoying your purchase - I am sure you purchased a premium item to have an irish made product but it does still not meet my criteria above.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Well, if you do, as you said earlier, spend your time living between the US and Ireland, then maybe you should stock up while you're there, to kit out your family?


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I have the skill to handknit an Aran sweater, but I guess no one would want a "genuine" Pittsburgh Aran knit by an American of Jewish-Italian ancestry.


Thanks for the chuckle! Love Pittsburgh when we come to visit my nephew and niece in Squirrel Hill! The BEST restaurants. :thumbup:


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

As a machine knitter, I feel that it's an opprtune time to educate you about the work that is involved in getting a finished product off of a knitting machine. Anyone can pick up two needles, pick up a pattern and start knitting. Well, nearly everyone can! It takes desire and a will to create beautiful things.

The investment for a hand knit sweater might be up to five hundred dollars if fine yarns are selected. And toss in a hundred or so for knitting lessons, just to be safe. And of course a huge time commitment.

To machine knit, the investment (in my case ) is in the thousands, and the learning curve is enormous. And the time commitment is no less than a hand knitter. Instead of two needles and a knitting basket, my equipment consists of a 500 sf room entirely dedicated to my profession. Machine knitting is complicated and takes a huge amount of persistence to learn how to do. Please remember that yarn does not jump on the machine and knit itself. There's a living breathing SKILLED person laboring at the machine, making sure every detail is perfect, just like a hand knitter.

I love hand knitting, been doing it since I was five years old. I have huge respect for all the hand knitters out there, including myself. AND I love machine knitting, too. It's called being progressive.

If you were to say to me that my goods were undesirable because they were machine knit by anUNSKILLED person, I'd really be fired up. I'd bet the people running those knitting machines that are producing those gorgeous sweaters are just as professional and skilled as any hand knitter out there.

Please take some time to become educated. You are on a site where some members know more than God about knitting. It am not one of them and I am very careful not to step on any of their toes so I don't appear stupid!



Tomasome said:


> A genuine question, wouldn't you get more satisfaction from ordering directly from a local knitter on the Aran Islands? Who is actually a skilled crafts person and who has actually grown up wearing and making aran sweaters? Or does it matter to the regular customer where the product is made?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I was thinking...perhaps the sweaters ARE handknit but NOT in Ireland...and that is how they get away with the statement which is therefore NOT a lie.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I have the skill to handknit an Aran sweater, but I guess no one would want a "genuine" Pittsburgh Aran knit by an American of Jewish-Italian ancestry.


I also have the skill, and all the books showing me how, but not the patience! :thumbup: Of course, if I did, it would be a Missouri made knit, by a mutt of indeterminate ancestry!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Gertrude Stein said:


> As a machine knitter, I feel that it's an opprtune time to educate you about the work that is involved in getting a finished product off of a knitting machine. Anyone can pick up two needles, pick up a pattern and start knitting. Well, nearly everyone can! It takes desire and a will to create beautiful things.
> 
> The investment for a hand knit sweater might be up to five hundred dollars if fine yarns are selected. And toss in a hundred or so for knitting lessons, just to be safe. And of course a huge time commitment.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You go, girl! I have just a little Bond machine, and have enough trouble using it to just do huge stockinette pieces. I can't even rib with it. I am humbled by all you machine knitters who turn out the most intricate and delicious knits with your machines.


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

margoc said:


> Follow up to my 1st post on this thread. I have received a reply
> 
> Dear Margo
> 
> ...


Interesting and thanks for sharing. I will double check with a source on whether the imports are still active but i can promise you, i have seen first hand that this was the case.

Regardless, my point still stands re Aran made, hand knit items. I am not sure why you are so intent on trying to prove something to me - I know much more about the economics of Aran Sweaters than you probably think.

Are you worried that it is possible that it all those 'genuine' aran sweater type items you have bought over the years were actually made in a factory in the midlands or worse, overseas? And that you might be unwilling to accept it.


----------



## barb3040 (Feb 14, 2015)

I was in Ireland in August. I spent quite a bit of time in the Aran Sweater Market in Killarney. They have 2 sections in each store - one hand knit, the other machine knit. They have signs all over the store - "Hand Knitters Wanted, Inquire at desk".
Being a knitter, I went with the idea that I was going to support the local economy and only buy a hand knit cardigan. I spent over 2 hrs trying on each one in my size. Being hand knit, there was a wide variation in sizes, even within the size I was trying on. I finally found one, and willingly paid the premium price for such a gorgeous garment. 
Fortunately, I didn't have it shipped home. The next day was chilly, and my new sweater seemed like the cozy solution. When I put it on again, I noticed a change in dye lot on the lower front. This change was not detected in the evening light in the store. They very graciously refunded my money.
I didn't have the time nor energy to try on more in a different store on Aran Island. I purchased a beautiful machine knit sweater which I thoroughly love. (I'm both a machine and hand knitter.)
My caution to everyone is that you must try on each hand knit sweater. I can't imagine ordering one online. I don't know about the 'custom' knits. 
My experience. 
barb3040


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

Gertrude Stein said:


> As a machine knitter, I feel that it's an opprtune time to educate you about the work that is involved in getting a finished product off of a knitting machine. Anyone can pick up two needles, pick up a pattern and start knitting. Well, nearly everyone can! It takes desire and a will to create beautiful things.
> 
> The investment for a hand knit sweater might be up to five hundred dollars if fine yarns are selected. And toss in a hundred or so for knitting lessons, just to be safe. And of course a huge time commitment.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. I have no doubt that the high majority of people on this site have much more knowledge about knitting than I do. Thanks for the responses, I am learning a lot.


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

barb3040 said:


> I was in Ireland in August. I spent quite a bit of time in the Aran Sweater Market in Killarney. They have 2 sections in each store - one hand knit, the other machine knit. They have signs all over the store - "Hand Knitters Wanted, Inquire at desk".
> Being a knitter, I went with the idea that I was going to support the local economy and only buy a hand knit cardigan. I spent over 2 hrs trying on each one in my size. Being hand knit, there was a wide variation in sizes, even within the size I was trying on. I finally found one, and willingly paid the premium price for such a gorgeous garment.
> Fortunately, I didn't have it shipped home. The next day was chilly, and my new sweater seemed like the cozy solution. When I put it on again, I noticed a change in dye lot on the lower front. This change was not detected in the evening light in the store. They very graciously refunded my money.
> I didn't have the time nor energy to try on more in a different store on Aran Island. I purchased a beautiful machine knit sweater which I thoroughly love. (I'm both a machine and hand knitter.)
> ...


A great reply. Interesting that you think an aran sweater needs to be tried on and that an online channel wouldn't work. Thanks. Hope you enjoyed the Aran Islands!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Gertrude Stein said:


> Now this is odd. I sent an email to the company in question asking if their sweaters are hand made. I got an answer back from an entirely different company, which I copied and pasted below. I think their sweaters are lovely and so reasonably priced, hand or machine knit. As a machine knitter, I can say there is LOTS of handwork going on when machine knitting!
> 
> "Dear Gertrude,
> 
> ...


Your statement "As a machine knitter, I can say there is LOTS of handwork going on when machine knitting!" is so true. I  purchased a knitting machine because I wanted to knit with fine yarn and quickly. I paid $700 but gave it away two years later, and I had hardly used it . I found it quicker and easier to knit by hand, with all the setting up, and other problems. Besides, you cannot watch TV and use a knitting machine but you can knit by hand with needles. People who do not use knitting machines do not understand how much work goes into setting the machine up, then whooooosh, take the carriage across and all the stitches fall of the needle bed. Oh such fun. NOT. So I gave the machine away.

Second point: There is a world of difference between 'hand made' and 'hand knitted'. Hand made can include items made on a home knitting machine because the machine is manipulated by hand, as opposed to a commercial knitting machine which will whir away automatically. Some years ago I had a friend who visited India and wanted to buy a 'hand made sweater', the price was so cheap. She was measured and told to come back next day and the sweater would be complete. When she went back she saw Indian men and women sitting at knitting machines, and they were not the latest machine by any stretch of the imagination. She was horrified and demanded her money back because she said the sweater was not 'hand made'. The shop owner tried to explain the difference between 'hand made' and 'hand knitted' but she would have none of it. When she returned to Australia she was still ranting on, stating that 'hand made' meant 'hand knitted'. I asked her if she honestly thought that someone could knit a sweater for an adult in under 24 hours? She said "yes, four people knitting, one doing the front, one doing the back, and two doing the arms". No, she was not a knitter.....hand knitting the front or back of an adult sweater in under 24 hours???? I have heard of speed knitting, but?


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Pretty sweaters at that site, and eye candy male models as well!


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

misslucille40 said:


> Well, if you do, as you said earlier, spend your time living between the US and Ireland, then maybe you should stock up while you're there, to kit out your family?


Yes, correct and perhaps in this instance I will do exactly that. But the fact that it seems difficult to make this happen from the US has made me think it would be great if people from around the world could connect directly with Aran knitters to order custom sweaters.

There are endless benefits to the local economy on the islands and to the the customer.

Do you still doubt my intentions? I'm only looking for some insight and feedback, judging by the responses of some on here, I am trying to screw people!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

bonbarnie said:


> I purchased one of their patterns via download. Could not open for days and had to go to pay pal to get any help. When I did obtain the pattern they sent a larger size that I had to re figure myself. Now have been looking for a very lanolin wooly yarn. Any help for this yarn will be greatly appreciated.


Have you contacted any hand spinning clubs in your area. You may be able to get a spinner to spin some yarn from fleece has has not been heavily scoured. Some spinners also like spinning in the grease and washing the plied yarn, this tends to leave a little more lanolin in it .

Interweave publications have an excellent magazine _Spin-Off_ and that has details of various spinning guilds listed. Or you could google spinning guilds in your area or spinning clubs in your area .


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Tomasome said:


> Yes, correct and perhaps in this instance I will do exactly that. But the fact that it seems difficult to make this happen from the US has made me think it would be great if people from around the world could connect directly with Aran knitters to order custom sweaters.
> 
> There are endless benefits to the local economy on the islands and to the the customer.
> 
> Do you still doubt my intentions? I'm only looking for some insight and feedback, judging by the responses of some on here, I am trying to screw people!


Yes, I still doubt your intentions. I do not think you are full of philanthropic idealism. You state _it would be great if people from around the world could connect directly with Aran knitters to order custom sweaters_ but no doubt you would like the purchasers of the aran sweaters to contact the knitters via you, and you could then establish a little profit making scheme introducing the purchaser to the knitter.....at a small fee. Your posts just remind me of the fact that there is no such thing as a free lunch. Yes I am a sceptic and I think a lot of other people are also.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## 129511 (Feb 13, 2015)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, I still doubt your intentions. I do not think you are full of philanthropic idealism. You state _it would be great if people from around the world could connect directly with Aran knitters to order custom sweaters_ but no doubt you would like the purchasers of the aran sweaters to contact the knitters via you, and you could then establish a little profit making scheme introducing the purchaser to the knitter.....at a small fee. Your posts just remind me of the fact that there is no such thing as a free lunch. Yes I am a sceptic and I think a lot of other people are also.


The most ridiculous and embarrassing reply i have gotten on this site yet.

Do you think the owners of this site are just doing it for the heck of it? Where do you think the profits from ads at the bottom of this page are going? Into oblivion? I think not.

I have not thought through the business model in detail yet, but even if I were to take a very small cut, would it not be a small price to pay for shifting profits from wholesale stores who are selling generic items to the local economy who can provide a personal and premium service.

Anyway, I am going to unfollow this thread now. Thanks to those of you who have already PM'd me. I welcome all feedback and I hope I have not offended anyone.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Gertrude Stein said:


> http://www.aransweatermarket.com/about-aran-sweater-market
> 
> states on this web page that all of their sweaters are hand made.
> 
> ...


Lovely site x just watched the video. Very tempted to buy a beautiful jacket that is in the sale xx


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow! This was an interesting thread, informative also.


----------



## Clarey (Aug 19, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> I have the skill to handknit an Aran sweater, but I guess no one would want a "genuine" Pittsburgh Aran knit by an American of Jewish-Italian ancestry.


  :thumbup: :XD: :lol:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

You are welcome and hope you can feel like posting again. May I add though you be more cautious in your posts so have included some comments:


Tomasome said:


> Hi everyone, have been lurking for a while but this is my first post.
> 
> *You need not say what you "have been" doing, especially when using "lurking" let alone "for awhile" and to end that with "my first post" since there are those on the forum you obviously are not aware about those that keep lists that they didn't know were public either. Many too are tired of the hot button topics in the first place so using Buying Genuine Aran Sweaters Online is like poking you finger into a wasps nest hole.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

When I sell something I state handmade. Not from where or by whom. I guess I should add another label that reads, handmade in , US, Canada, Europe, wherever I am visiting by a hand crafter of Irish, Scottish, English , Canadian ancestry living in the US. Being silly I know! I personally only worry about the country of origin.
I so admire machine knitters. As I do a big project with miles of st st I think I should get one, Not! Just figuring out what went wrong would put me in a rubber room!! Kudos to those of you that have mastered it!


----------



## Mei50 (May 14, 2012)

I purchased two Aran sweaters from them for my daughter and my son-in-law, it labeled made in Ireland, no tag mentioned machine made in China! They are real nice, however my daughter informed me her husband's sweater has a weird smell after it came Back from the dry cleaner, didn't know if it was the sweater itself or the detergent from the cleaner service! Hope that answers your question! Also beware of a certain KP member advertised that her service for knitting for a fee to supplement her income, I fell for that, I sent her yarns for an Aran sweater for my son-in-law before Christmas, we agreed for the price ( not cheap), since I'm not an experienced knitter, I went along with it, I've never heard from her, so I PM her, no responds, I finally texted her, after several tries, she texted and told me she was out of town and couldn't get connections on her phone due to the area, and she had been sick, busy ......etc. It probably was my fault to believe her, so I asked if she would knit me a Poncho instead, or return the yarns I sent, she said she'll do the Poncho, well, that was 1 & 1/2 months ago, and still haven't heard from her, texted her, no responds. I just decided to forget about it, lesson learnt! If anyone of you wanted to know who she is, PM me. Then of course, all you ladies are great knitters who doesn't need someone to knit anything for you! I apologise for venting, it's just so frustrating, she seems so nice when we PM each other before I sent her the yarns.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

That is a terrible thing to happen. When I sell something, I buy the yarn, I finish knitting the item, I mail it out and I receive a check immediately. I have been fortunate, no scams.I detest dishonesty.
Christine



Mei50 said:


> I purchased two Aran sweaters from them for my daughter and my son-in-law, it labeled made in Ireland, no tag mentioned machine made in China! They are real nice, however my daughter informed me her husband's sweater has a weird smell after it came Back from the dry cleaner, didn't know if it was the sweater itself or the detergent from the cleaner service! Hope that answers your question! Also beware of a certain KP member advertised that her service for knitting for a fee to supplement her income, I fell for that, I sent her yarns for an Aran sweater for my son-in-law before Christmas, we agreed for the price ( not cheap), since I'm not an experienced knitter, I went along with it, I've never heard from her, so I PM her, no responds, I finally texted her, after several tries, she texted and told me she was out of town and couldn't get connections on her phone due to the area, and she had been sick, busy ......etc. It probably was my fault to believe her, so I asked if she would knit me a Poncho instead, or return the yarns I sent, she said she'll do the Poncho, well, that was 1 & 1/2 months ago, and still haven't heard from her, texted her, no responds. I just decided to forget about it, lesson learnt! If anyone of you wanted to know who she is, PM me. Then of course, all you ladies are great knitters who doesn't need someone to knit anything for you! I apologise for venting, it's just so frustrating, she seems so nice when we PM each other before I sent her the yarns.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Tomasome said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. I can tell you first hand that this is the case. You are being fooled into buying what you 'think' is a one of a kind sweater.
> 
> If you ever visit any of these stores, you will see the labels that show where they have been made.
> 
> This is obviously not something they want you to know.


Not sure what you mean by first hand but I own a sweater from the Aran Sweater market and it has a label on side seam saying made in Ireland and I have also bought my family pattern there. I bought it directly from Kilarney store. The stitching is not perfectly even so looks handmade even if not. I have had it for 5 yrs now and very happy with it.


----------



## Mei50 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you! I buy yarns from KP ladies, no knitting services anymore!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

The last time I saw a sweater in a store that I really believed was handmade was from Australia. It wasn't an Aran, but was beautiful and I was going to buy it until I saw the price $400 and this was in the 90s. Since then I knit my own and I know they are handknitted, including Aran patterns. I don't see any particular need to pay someone who lives in the Arans. Actually, I prefer the Guernsey patterns. I think they are just as pretty and they are somewhat more comfortable. My son and son-in-law agree with me as they wear the sweaters I made them for hunting and sailing.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Their cardigans are gorgeous, and considering the work that goes into making one I'm amazed at how reasonable the prices are.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> Their cardigans are gorgeous, and considering the work that goes into making one I'm amazed at how reasonable the prices are.


It is an art and talent and minimum wage is not enough for it all. I have siwashes that are now 60 years old and still in great shape. This one is about 15 years old, I did not knit it, a friend did for me. I see it could do with a bit of a shave here and there.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

MontanaGramma:

That sweater is gorgeous. Your friend did a wonderful job


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

annhkmiller said:


> MontanaGramma:
> 
> That sweater is gorgeous. Your friend did a wonderful job


I will pass on the compliment, thankyou for her. I have a dark grey and blue one , another white and black and the sweaters Grannie knit with raw wool from Iceland. It was ordered and came in big boxes. She and a neighbour cleaned and carded it and the sweaters are just knit from roving. They are too warm for our winters! Maybe a few days here and there but they stay in storage most of the time. My DH has only worn his a few times and I should just sell it so someone could enjoy it. No one else in our family wears outerwear sweaters.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> I will pass on the compliment, thankyou for her. I have a dark grey and blue one , another white and black and the sweaters Grannie knit with raw wool from Iceland. It was ordered and came in big boxes. She and a neighbour cleaned and carded it and the sweaters are just knit from roving. They are too warm for our winters! Maybe a few days here and there but they stay in storage most of the time. My DH has only worn his a few times and I should just sell it so someone could enjoy it. No one else in our family wears outerwear sweaters.


Did you mean a Cowichan sweater? Anyway, it's beautiful.


----------



## hasherboy (Jan 9, 2012)

There Are lovely things to be bought at some of the local craft shops that sell on consignment. I was in one in a little town north of Dublin. We stayed in Rathmullen and it was a ferry ride away. I can try to find the name of the town is no one else has any ideas.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> It is an art and talent and minimum wage is not enough for it all. I have siwashes that are now 60 years old and still in great shape. This one is about 15 years old, I did not knit it, a friend did for me. I see it could do with a bit of a shave here and there.


Beautiful sweater! I am thinking about learning colorwork - I have been thinking about it for a year  I like boring knits - miles of ss sound great to me. Great TV watching/listening knitting.


----------



## hasherboy (Jan 9, 2012)

I think those sweaters wre made with Lopi wool.


----------



## patsyleedy (Apr 7, 2012)

I found this lovely website: handmade-irishsweaters.com
[email protected]
Kathleen's Authentic Aran Sweaters
Kathleen Meehan
Aran Handknit Sweaters
Kilcar,
Co Donegal
Ireland


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> Did you mean a Cowichan sweater? Anyway, it's beautiful.


Cowichan is a trademark name from the sweaters made by the Cowichan Indians. Their patterns and yarn are specialized to their product and are beautiful. A siwash is a sweater knit by someone other than a Cowichan brand knitter, usually a heavy Aran yarn and though the patterns can be similar to Cowichans there are hundreds of specialized patterns for the home knitter. Mary Maxim has many, many patterns. I made Cookie Monster from Sesame Street for our one son.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

QVC sells many of these identical products. they have a big 'irish' day in march for st pat's, and many of these sweaters are featured, some at prices even better than the web site here.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Cowichan is a trademark name from the sweaters made by the Cowichan Indians. Their patterns and yarn are specialized to their product and are beautiful. A siwash is a sweater knit by someone other than a Cowichan brand knitter, usually a heavy Aran yarn and though the patterns can be similar to Cowichans there are hundreds of specialized patterns for the home knitter. Mary Maxim has many, many patterns. I made Cookie Monster from Sesame Street for our one son.


My mom made many of them as well. That was a very long time ago. Lol and thank you for this information.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> My mom made many of them as well. That was a very long time ago. Lol and thank you for this information.


I have never heard the word siwash used by anyone other than we Canadians.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomasome said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. I can tell you first hand that this is the case. You are being fooled into buying what you 'think' is a one of a kind sweater.
> 
> If you ever visit any of these stores, you will see the labels that show where they have been made.
> 
> This is obviously not something they want you to know.


I emailed them .....

From: [email protected] on behalf of Aran Sweater Market [[email protected]]

Sent: Sunday, 15 February 2015 12:14 AM

To: Audrey Youdan

Subject: Re: just asking

Dear Audrey,

Thank you very much for your email,

All our sweaters are indeed made in Ireland. Some sweaters are machine knit and others are hand knit. If a sweater is hand knit it will say it in the product title or product description on our website and in our stores located around Ireland there would be a tag saying hand knit also on the sweater. All of our Clanaran sweaters would also be hand knit.

Please contact us if you have any questions, we will be more than happy to answer any queries,

May I ask where you hears our sweaters were made in 'Asia'?

Yours sincerely,

Jennifer O'Keeffe


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

deshka said:


> Your post is a little misleading, since you say it's your first post, and looking I see another previous to this one. -------It really doesn't matter to me what your intentions are, but don't come on here with one story and then change it in your very next post please, we are pretty smart folks here, most of us.


I too wondered why the OP stated a '1st post' when there are 22 listed below their ID. And seeming to know which brands are authentic would surely lead one to believe that anyone w/that kind of background could certainly source out authentic garments online on their own. Just sayin......


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

it does say in the advertisement that they also use knitters from
the mainland. in ireland if it says handknit it is handknit or there are very severe penalties


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

the only problem with local knitters sending their work worldwide is the price. a number of years ago i was asked by an american friend of a friend to knit 3 adult arans for her and family. by the time i had priced the wool my time and the postage it was way too expensive and she changed her mind


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

as you live between ireland and america why don't you go to the aran isles next time you are over in ireland and speak to local knitters? then you could order your arans yourself


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

You mention "my sources", which means you have no first hand knowledge of the things you are saying. I seriously doubt that the sweaters are made in Asia. 

As someone above explained, handmade and hand knitted are not the same. Using a knitting machine is still a manual operation. 

The store says some are hand knitted and some are machine knitted, so hand made and hand knitted.


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

I ordered a sweater from the Aran Sweater Market about a year ago and including the shipping, taxes and duty the total was almost three hundred dollars. Also, that was when the Cdn and US $ were at par. Also, I was very disappointed in the quality of the sweater. It was very loosely knit and had no thickness. It didn't look at all like the Irish knits I wore as a child knitted with Aran wool by my mother and grandmother. I would call it a cheap imitation!!!


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

This may not be the answer anyone is seeking however I bought a sweater "from Ireland" on QVC!!! There are two special days a year... St Paddy's day and Rose of Tralee. The label says hand made in Ireland. FAKE??? Maybe ... and maybe someone is fudging but there it is! I love it. I have knit my own but this one cost less than the yarn would be for me to make it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

margoc said:


> I have emailed them and will let you know what I find out.


I, too, sent off an e-mail and the answer _I_ got is similar to yours:
*Thank you very much for forwarding this onto us,

I will forward it onto the Brand Manager here at the Aran Sweater Market, Laura,

All our sweaters are indeed made in Ireland. Some sweaters are machine knit and others are hand knit. If a sweater is hand knit it will say it in the product title or product description on our website and in our stores located around Ireland there would be a tag saying hand knit also on the sweater. All of our Clanaran sweaters would also be hand knit.

I am not sure why this person would claim they are made in Asia but I can assure you they are not.

Please contact us if you have any questions, we will be more than happy to answer any queries,

Yours sincerely,
Jennifer O'Keeffe

Customer Service Representative
Aran Sweater Market
T: +353 64-662-3102 
E: [email protected]
Customer Help Centre: http://www.aransweatermarket.com/help-centre*


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ah, I think I have achieved clarity now! The OP wants to help out the remaining Aran Island knitters, by providing a source for them to sell their wares.

Give me a break! If there is any accomplished knitter who lives on the Aran Islands that is not knitting for profit, then they probaby don't want to knit for profit. The companies that sell Aran, hand-knitted, articles are not turning away someone who wants to labor for the amount they would make on a sweater--knit to order.

If the OP wanted knitters from the Aran Islands, why would you ask on a world-wide forum. Ladies, and Gents, we have succumbed to another wind-up subject. Over and out!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mei50 said:


> I purchased two Aran sweaters from them for my daughter and my son-in-law, it labeled made in Ireland, no tag mentioned machine made in China! They are real nice, however my daughter informed me her husband's sweater has a weird smell after it came Back from the dry cleaner, didn't know if it was the sweater itself or the detergent from the cleaner service! Hope that answers your question! Also beware of a certain KP member advertised that her service for knitting for a fee to supplement her income, I fell for that, I sent her yarns for an Aran sweater for my son-in-law before Christmas, we agreed for the price ( not cheap), since I'm not an experienced knitter, I went along with it, I've never heard from her, so I PM her, no responds, I finally texted her, after several tries, she texted and told me she was out of town and couldn't get connections on her phone due to the area, and she had been sick, busy ......etc. It probably was my fault to believe her, so I asked if she would knit me a Poncho instead, or return the yarns I sent, she said she'll do the Poncho, well, that was 1 & 1/2 months ago, and still haven't heard from her, texted her, no responds. I just decided to forget about it, lesson learnt! If anyone of you wanted to know who she is, PM me. Then of course, all you ladies are great knitters who doesn't need someone to knit anything for you! I apologise for venting, it's just so frustrating, she seems so nice when we PM each other before I sent her the yarns.


I'm so sorry you got stung like that. Personally, I do not believe such a person deserves to have her identity protected. Please, not just on this topic but in its own topic, denounce her! It won't do you any good personally, but it may save some other KPer from falling into the same trap.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Being a curious sort, I just ordered one of the sweaters. I'll see for myself if it is handmade or not, and what the label says. And I'll have a lovely sweater to boot!


Wow! That's going so much further than I could imagine! I'll stay tuned in here to get your report.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Have seen the ads for them but not the real hand knitted ones;Haven't seen the prices but imagine the prices would be $$$$$--not to mention the wool for the skirts.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Have seen the ads for them but not the real hand knitted ones;Haven't seen the prices but imagine the prices would be $$$$$--not to mention the wool for the skirts.


----------



## marthe (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been to Ireland and visited many Aran knit stores. I was not impressed by the workmanship nor the patterns offered, being a Aran knitter myself and a former knitting judge, The best I could recommend would be to contact Carol Feller, she is Irish , teaches on Craftsy and is or was on Ravelry. She creates and publishes her own patterns, After explaining what are your wishes, I think she would give you the best advice possible. I also suggest that you inquire more about the authenticity or the myth of the Aran island fisherman sweater,


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

It's good to know we are on the right track. I did a follow up email thanking 'Ian' for the prompt reply and provided a link to this thread so maybe he will share that with the brand manager too.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I, too, sent off an e-mail and the answer _I_ got is similar to yours:
> *Thank you very much for forwarding this onto us,
> 
> I will forward it onto the Brand Manager here at the Aran Sweater Market, Laura,
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

loriadams said:


> I also have the skill, and all the books showing me how, but not the patience! :thumbup: Of course, if I did, it would be a Missouri made knit, by a mutt of indeterminate ancestry!


And would your kids/grandkids care that "mutt" made it or that it was made in Missouri? Nah, if they liked it, it would be super.


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Bought mine from Shop Irish two years ago. Still lovely. Found this one for you:

http://www.shopirish.com/Classic-Womens-Aran-Cardigan


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site! Even if they are not hand knit, they are beautiful and reasonably priced. I love the batwing sweater. That's all I need; another place to shop!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> And would your kids/grandkids care that "mutt" made it or that it was made in Missouri? Nah, if they liked it, it would be super.


If you haven't tried doing anything Aran, you should. It's so much fun, and almost as easy as stockinette stitch. and not nearly as boring, but then I bleieve we all need sometimes to just knit something that takes a tiny bit of brain power. I love doing Aran knit, and it's quite rewarding too. I also love a very classic stockinette stitch sweater. (from another mutt, in Washington) but only a little bit mutt, have had a lot of fun tracing where I come from way back.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Arans are great fun. Love the creativity. I was wearing one at Dinner one night . A total stranger asked me to knit one for her. I turned her down and suggested that she go to a knit shop for lessons.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

mmorris said:


> Arans are great fun. Love the creativity. I was wearing one at Dinner one night . A total stranger asked me to knit one for her. I turned her down and suggested that she go to a knit shop for lessons.


Isn't it amazing what people will ask? Your response was perfect.


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

Gertrude Stein said:


> As a machine knitter, I feel that it's an opprtune time to educate you about the work that is involved in getting a finished product off of a knitting machine. Anyone can pick up two needles, pick up a pattern and start knitting. Well, nearly everyone can! It takes desire and a will to create beautiful things.
> 
> The investment for a hand knit sweater might be up to five hundred dollars if fine yarns are selected. And toss in a hundred or so for knitting lessons, just to be safe. And of course a huge time commitment.
> 
> ...


Brava!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

majormama ... good for you. I have not the patience to learn machine knitting nor the $$$. I am glad you stuck up for your craft. Some of the machine "aran" sweaters I have seen are amazing and much more complex than the "hand" knitted versions.


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

jodymorse151 said:


> majormama ... good for you. I have not the patience to learn machine knitting nor the $$$. I am glad you stuck up for your craft. Some of the machine "aran" sweaters I have seen are amazing and much more complex than the "hand" knitted versions.


Thanks, Jody, but I was quoting someone else. However, I do own two knitting machines and concurred with everything she said. There is a lot of capital investment with knitting machines and a steep learning curve. Making a garment with a lot of stitch detail requires a lot of hand manipulation and can really slow down the knitting process, but, nevertheless, I'd like to do it. Knitting machines do fair isle very well and that's where I would like to focus my efforts at first. I would absolutely love to make an aran sweater on the machine.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

jodymorse151 said:


> This may not be the answer anyone is seeking however I bought a sweater "from Ireland" on QVC!!! There are two special days a year... St Paddy's day and Rose of Tralee. The label says hand made in Ireland. FAKE??? Maybe ... and maybe someone is fudging but there it is! I love it. I have knit my own but this one cost less than the yarn would be for me to make it.


I have purchased two items on St. Patrick's Day and they are close enough for me. Woven, not knit, but still seem as authentic as I need.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

deshka said:


> If you haven't tried doing anything Aran, you should. It's so much fun, and almost as easy as stockinette stitch. and not nearly as boring, but then I bleieve we all need sometimes to just knit something that takes a tiny bit of brain power. I love doing Aran knit, and it's quite rewarding too. I also love a very classic stockinette stitch sweater. (from another mutt, in Washington) but only a little bit mutt, have had a lot of fun tracing where I come from way back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree. They are so entertaining I wouldn't think of letting someone else have all the fun. I do order my yarn from England for those I make. Whenever I hear someone is going over, I ask if they will bring it back for me. I have a distant relative in London and have it shipped to him and he gives it to whoever is coming this way. So far it has worked, but now that I've found Deramore's I don't know if I'll do that anymore.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Got a call from DHL last night - my sweater should be delivered today! I'm pretty sure it is a machine made one, but I still can't wait to get it. I'll let you all know how I like it.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

majormomma said:


> Knitting machines do fair isle very well and that's where I would like to focus my efforts at first.


I really admire "fair isle" but cannot for the life of me conquer color changes. There are holes and tight yarn in the back. I am always impressed with you all who can do that! I'll stick with cables.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Got a call from DHL last night - my sweater should be delivered today! I'm pretty sure it is a machine made one, but I still can't wait to get it. I'll let you all know how I like it.


Hi Loriadams, I ordered a cardigan/coat from the same company and mine is due to arrive today too! Like you, I'm pretty sure it's made using a knitting machine, but I'm really looking forward to its arrival. I can't get over how fast its getting here. Will keep you posted when it arrives.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> Hi Loriadams, I ordered a cardigan/coat from the same company and mine is due to arrive today too! Like you, I'm pretty sure it's made using a knitting machine, but I'm really looking forward to its arrival. I can't get over how fast its getting here. Will keep you posted when it arrives.


Unfortunately I just got another call from DHL saying mine is delayed  Hope it will be here tomorrow. Yes, let me know how you like yours!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess the weather has caused the delay. Will definitely let you know how I like it.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well it arrived! It's definitely knit on a knitting machine, all the seams are done with a straight stitch, not overcast and the edges of the pieces (fronts, sleeves, and back) are closed, similar to what we would have on hand knit or machine knit pieces. If I wanted, I could dismantle the coat (NOT that I would) and reuse the yarn for something else. This will be perfect for cold (Southern California style) days when my usual sweaters are inadequate to keep out the chill. I'm really going to enjoy wearing this. I bought it in charcoal. http://www.aransweatermarket.com/merinowool-flared-coat


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> Well it arrived! It's definitely knit on a knitting machine, all the seams are done with a straight stitch, not overcast and the edges of the pieces (fronts, sleeves, and back) are closed, similar to what we would have on hand knit or machine knit pieces. If I wanted, I could dismantle the coat (NOT that I would) and reuse the yarn for something else. This will be perfect for cold (Southern California style) days when my usual sweaters are inadequate to keep out the chill. I'm really going to enjoy wearing this. I bought it in charcoal. http://www.aransweatermarket.com/merinowool-flared-coat


Ooh! That's a beautiful coat! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lori, I know you're going to love yours when it arrives.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Tomasome said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am well aware of this store. Clothing is machine made in Asia so not genuine.


I haven't been able to find where it says the sweaters are made in Asia.  The authenticity certificate doesn't mention it. Can you point me in the right direction. I won't order if they are made in Asia.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

If you read on page 2 or 3 I think two people (myself included) sent them emails and posted the reply we received. They are NOT made in Asia


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I ordered and received a sweater coat and the documentation that came with it states it was made in Ireland. My coat was made on a knitting machine in Ireland, but they do sell sweaters that are hand knit and state that on each hand knit sweater. The person who started that rumor was talking out of the back of her head.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bea 465 said:


> It's definitely knit on a knitting machine, I'm really going to enjoy wearing this. http://www.aransweatermarket.com/merinowool-flared-coat


Thank you for the link. I went on and admired them all. Maybe on a machine but gorgeous. I particularly admired the "patchwork" sweater. An amazing variety of cables. It would take MONTHS to do that myself! When I looked at the kits I realized they are almost as costly as the finished sweaters.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> I ordered and received a sweater coat and the documentation that came with it states it was made in Ireland. My coat was made on a knitting machine in Ireland, but they do sell sweaters that are hand knit and state that on each hand knit sweater. The person who started that rumor was talking out of the back of her head.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mmorris said:


> Have seen the ads for them but not the real hand knitted ones;Haven't seen the prices but imagine the prices would be $$$$$--not to mention the wool for the skirts.


My brother saw a program last week about Aran sweaters. I'm not sure what station it was on but he did mention that the hand knitted sweaters sold for about $250. He didn't mention if they were quoting U.S. $.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

When I read in the statement above that the sweaters are authentic I take it to mean just that , that it's a real sweater. Saying that it is hand knit means only that someone's hands knitted it. Created in the historic tradition simply means ...either just like old historic machines did it or could mean girls and women men and boys are sitting around knitting like crazy maybe even thousand of miles away. Really their statement doesn't give any specifics. Nothing in the above statement says the sweaters are made by Irish knitters or that they are made on the island. Nor does that statement say where the yarn comes from. Just a heads up.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I looked at the Aran Sweater Market site and there is a video of the Prime Minister visiting their shop and pictures of women making the sweaters. The shop is on one of the islands in a town called Innis Mor. They are definitely using a knitting machine, but my impression is that that can still be called "hand knitted." They are also shown putting the sweaters together on a sewing machine, so that is not a criteria to make it automatically machine made. They claim flat out that their sweaters are made in Ireland on the Aran Isles or on the mainland. It looks to me like they are authentic.

They have an endorsement stamp from the Crafts Council of Ireland, but when you look at their site, the only knitting references are to a show that is held once a year, so I don't know if that stamp actually means anything.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

greythounds said:


> When I read in the statement above that the sweaters are authentic I take it to mean just that , that it's a real sweater. Saying that it is hand knit means only that someone's hands knitted it. Created in the historic tradition simply means ...either just like old historic machines did it or could mean girls and women men and boys are sitting around knitting like crazy maybe even thousand of miles away. Really their statement doesn't give any specifics. Nothing in the above statement says the sweaters are made by Irish knitters or that they are made on the island. Nor does that statement say where the yarn comes from. Just a heads up.


Short of traveling to Ireland and actually seeing the sweaters knit I'm not sure what kind of proof it would take to convince you that these sweaters are not knit in Asia.

Well you can also check out their website. http://www.aransweatermarket.com/about-aran-sweater-market (Quote from their website) "Skilled knitters and designers from the islands and the mainland supply our authentic Aran sweaters, ensuring that our customers receive only the best examples of ladies Aran knitwear, mens Aran knitwear, kids Aran knitwear, Aran knitting wool & patterns and Aran wool home products - while helping to perpetuate an ancient craft and skill."
And according to Roy Ben "Living in the UK as I do, with it and Ireland being part of the European Union, I can assure you that the legislation regarding the advertising of products is very, very strong. If the site says 'hand knit', then they must be hand knit or they will receive heavy fines for misrepresentation."


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that the original poster has not made any postings whatsoever on any thread on KP since she posted the two threads on the sweaters. She took me to task because I suggested that she wanted to earn money from other KP users by setting herself up as a middle man. KPers would order Aran sweaters through a company she would set up and she would earn commission. Apart from denigrating my post she has said nothing, she has remained silent. I still think that was her purpose, to earn commission from KPers, by acting as a middle man.

She made 22 postings over 2 days on the 2 topics she created on the subject of aran sweaters and nothing else. :shock: :-o


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I will again post the reply I received. It's almost exactly the same reply Jessica-Jean received

Dear Margo

We thank you for your email.

All our sweaters are indeed made in Ireland. Some sweaters are machine knit and others are hand knit. If a sweater is hand knit it will say it in the product title on our website and in store there would be a tag saying hand knit also on the sweater. All our Clanaran sweaters would also be hand knit.
I am not sure why this person would claim they are made in Asia but I can assure you they are not.

If I can be of further assistance please let me know.

Yours Sincerely,

Ian O' Connor
Customer Service Representative
Aran Sweater Market
T: +353 64-662-3102 
E: [email protected]
Customer Help Centre: http://www.aransweatermarket.com/help-centre


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> Lori, I know you're going to love yours when it arrives.


Bea, I finally got my sweater tonight at 7:30. It is machine knit for sure. It is not as dense as I had hoped, like the yarn is too lightweight for this type of sweater. I like it, but I don't love it. This makes me determined to finally knit my own, which is a good thing! I'm going to do a gansey type, that is really dense, with genuine gansey yarn.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Bea, I finally got my sweater tonight at 7:30. It is machine knit for sure. It is not as dense as I had hoped, like the yarn is too lightweight for this type of sweater. I like it, but I don't love it. This makes me determined to finally knit my own, which is a good thing! I'm going to do a gansey type, that is really dense, with genuine gansey yarn.


I agree that the yarn isn't as thick as it could be, but the cables and patterning of stitches does make the material thicker on my coat. I've very pleased with it and because I live in Southern California I really wouldn't have a use for a thick, heavy coat. I think knitting a Aran sweater would be be an interesting adventure.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Remember that Aran yarn is closer to sport than to worsted, otherwise it would be too heavy. So many of the patterns are double because of crossover cables, etc., that it may be warmer than you expect. And no sweater is a great garment in the wind; that's when you need nylon. By all means, make your own sweater - you will go a little crazy until the pattern is established and then it will be fun - never boring!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I suggest you purchase the yarn and patterns you like and have some one in your area knit for you, or knit yourself. You will know its not mass produced then.

You say you are willing to pay a premium for the sweaters, I suggest you take a trip to Ireland and buy them there.


----------

